# Landscape Drain Clogged



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a landscape drain in my backyard that is clogged and causing my backyard to puddle up pretty bad during any decent rain. The drain is essentially a shallow catch basin with a small (maybe 1") pipe running out of it. I have cleaned out the catch basin but the main drain pipe is clogged- what is the best way to clear this line?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Rent a snake from the big box store and go to town?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Air compressor / compressed air?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If it's corrugated pipe that's coming out of the catch basin, I'd caution you against snaking it out with a drain cleaner. If it's PVC, go to town. Corrugate plastic pipe will fill up with debris and when you try to auger it out, it's going to bust the pipe because the walls are thin.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> If it's corrugated pipe that's coming out of the catch basin, I'd caution you against snaking it out with a drain cleaner. If it's PVC, go to town. Corrugate plastic pipe will fill up with debris and when you try to auger it out, it's going to bust the pipe because the walls are thin.


That's what I'm worried about. Front what I can see, it doesn't seem to be pvc. It was here before we moved in, so unfortunately I don't have any idea where it even goes.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds like it's time to be bold, and put your hand in there!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Sounds like about the only course of action is to get to diggin' and replace it (PVC would be best).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I have a landscape drain in my backyard that is clogged and causing my backyard to puddle up pretty bad during any decent rain. The drain is essentially a shallow catch basin with a small (maybe 1") pipe running out of it. I have cleaned out the catch basin but the main drain pipe is clogged- what is the best way to clear this line?


If it's 1" pipe I doubt it's corrugated pipe as that usually comes in larger diameter but a snake seems like the way to go. You could always dig down in one area and see what it actually is.


----------



## davidwilson (May 1, 2018)

Yes, you can go with the drain snake or else try out the dish detergents to clear the clog in the pipe. You can also try out the various chemical used to clear the clog. If all these things don't work for you, professionals like drain repairs NJ is there for your help. You can also consult some local contractor from your area to get this issue solved. Hope this can help you out.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@davidwilson thanks for the feedback- what chemicals are available for this? I did not know that was an option.


----------



## davidwilson (May 1, 2018)

Mainly there are 3 types of chemical drain cleaners:
1. Caustic drain cleaners which contain substances such as lye and caustic potash.
2. Oxidizing drain cleaners which contain substances such as household bleach, peroxides, and nitrates. 
3. Acid drain cleaners which are sold to some plumbers only. 
Other than this you can use hydrogen peroxide too.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Can you try a pot of boiling water first? One of the home show guys I listen to advises this all the time for home drains. Clears most everything and no chemicals.


----------

